# Me like !! Me want!! Uhh ! Uhh! Uhh!



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Why am I attracted to real oddball machines? Appears to have a Wisconsin with a Wico magneto.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow! Huge wheels, control knobs like those on heavy machinery, that gas tank waaaay up there...and that chute!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

was it restored, looks like it came out of museum.
any pics of auger and impeller and closer pics of motor and controls, and while ur at it the drive system , lol


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that Snowline was on the market last winter as well...I guess my thread was deleted.

Here's another Wisconsin-powered beast:


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> was it restored, looks like it came out of museum.
> any pics of auger and impeller and closer pics of motor and controls, and while ur at it the drive system , lol


Don't know. It was on a craigslist search near Albany NY. He had about 8 photos.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Both "Snowline Corporation", out of Eatontown, NJ, and "Maxim Silencer", out of Hartford, CT, were somehow associated w/one another way back when. 

Spectrum Snowline brand history link: 
https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

I really like that these are 2 stage machines without that pesky auger gearbox to strip out. But I also like oddballs especially the old 3 stagers with the dual augers or an auger with that flail-like shaft above. Personally I really want an old self propelled single stage with the chain driven auger-could keep that running forever it seems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That is one sweat over engineered, built to last a lifetime blower with a great Wisconsin engine to boot !!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

starter/generator, old beast


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

those both look like beasts, but that one classicat shows I'd be nervous to be around those chains without some kind of guards on it.


That old Wisconsin reminds me of a go cart I once had. You had to have a 5 hp or larger along with a belt and pulley on it to start the racing engine on the cart. You'd spin up the 5, there was a method to the madness of hooking it up to the frame then slip the belt over both engine pulleys and pull it taut so the 5 would spin the other engine fast enough to start.


----------

